# Pictures of a Norwegian R33 Kakimoto.



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Just wanted to share some pictures of my car as it was late 2005.

















Lots of changes since 2005: 
*Widebody Kakimoto front bumper w/ carbon lower lip
*Border Vented bonnet.
*New engine w/ T04Z..

Will add more pictures later. 

Regards..


----------



## fazedesign (Feb 11, 2006)

There's something very mean about that - love it!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

more pics please Borde`sx ,i like that a lot


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

nice phat ass...i love it!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

sweet jebus! that is a lovelly car! what are the engine specs?:smokin:


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for feedback.
I have added two more pictures of the car from last year.



















Aftermarket LSD
Apexi Front Suspension. 
Aluminium Subframe Bushings. 
AFX Supplied Type V Kevlar Racing Seats (still not fitted)
AFX Supplied Universal Sidemounts (still not fitted) 
AFX Supplied Brackets (still not fitted) 
Border-Racing Black Rollbar Protection 
Border 6 Point 3" Seat Belt Harness (2X) (still not fitted)
Custom Shiftlight 
Cusco Drag Rods 
Cusco Front Strut Braces 
Cusco Rear Strut Braces 
Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper 
Factory Keyless Entry 
HKS License Plate Frame 
HKS D1 Shifknob 
HKS Engine starter 
HKS Fan Controller 
HKS Turbo timer 
Hurst Line Lock 
JIC 7 Piont roll cage 
Kakimoto Racing KR33 Widebody Kit 
Kakimoto Aero Mirrors 
Aftermarket Exhaust 
Kakimoto Racing front wheels 
Lambo Vertical Conversion (still not fitted) 
Nismo 300 km/h speedo 
Nismo side indicators 
Tein rear suspension 
Veilside steering wheel 
Work Meister S1 rear wheels 

BTW: Its a R33 GTS-T :smokin: 


The new engine will be tuned/dynoed next week. Would be great to see around 600-650hp.
( Engine picture at an earlier stage)








RB26DETT

AFX 700x300x100 3" inn/out intercooler 
AFX Air Filter and 4" aluminiumbend 
Apexi Power FC D-jetro 
Apexi Power FC Commander 
FC Datalogit 
APR head studs 
APR main studs 
Custom Built intake plenum 
Custom Modified GTR sump to fit s15! 
Custom Oil catch tank and lines 
Exedy tripple plate clutch with flywheel 
Flyodine Radiator 
Garret T04Z 
HKS valve springs 
HKS IN/EX Cams 
HKS Fuelrail 
HKS Fuel Pressure regulator 
HKS Racing SQV 
HKS Oil cooler system 
HKS Oil Cap 
HKS Turbo Trumpet 
Modified Block 
Modified Cylinder Head 
Nismo Big operating cylinder 
Nismo Clutchline 
Nismo Gaskets 
Nismo main Crank Bearings 
Nismo N1 Race Oil pump 
Nismo N1 Race Water pump 
Nismo N1 rings 
Nismo Short Shifter 
Nismo Thermostat 
Power Enterprise Oil Filter 
Q45 Throttle body 
REVS billet Rods
Spitfire coils 
Trust Cam Cover 
Tomei Headgasket 
Tomei Sump Baffle 
Tubular manifold with 60mm wastegate 
Wiseco Pistons


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that looks mean! love the colour


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Cool, the Big tail is...BiG...is it off-center or is that the camera angle?


----------



## fedebianchi2002 (May 7, 2006)

wow! i love that.
Nice job


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Wow! Lovely colour and love the kit! Just gives it that evil look  

Spot on there, stunning car mate!


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

More photos as promised.
This time with the new bumper and aero boneet :smokin:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

What's your rear and front tire size with that widebody kit?

Meanest looking R33 GTS ever, the hood looks good too. Will you show up in "Gatebil treff" this year?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

nice car - who will be tuning the engine ?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

My favourite kit on a 33 - Stunning and I look forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Borde`sx said:


> More photos as promised.
> This time with the new bumper and aero boneet :smokin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

What is wrong with you people! That's revolting.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Shakey Finch said:


> What is wrong with you people! That's revolting.



At first looks i didnt like the rear, buts its grew on me. Love it, hardly revolting.


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the comments 

It uses Work S1 255/35/17 rear, and Kakimo 235/35/17 up front. 

Not shure about gatebil, but I will do my best to show up at the next meet.

The engine will be tuned by Anders Ringstad Products in Norway.
Special thanks to Jenspeed and Mr. Tim Webster for supplying some parts


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wow i do actually really like that im still not fully grown on the rear spoiler though but either way what a machine:smokin:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry but that rear spoiler is gross - the rest I can put down to personal taste!

The workmanship looks top notch though


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

The rear spoiler looks alot better in real life. It completes the widebody kit.
BTW: The car is not placed in my living room for works. 

New D2 330mm 8piston brakes fitted :smokin:


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

The engine was finnaly tuned on Monday.
685HP @ 1.66 Bar of boost. Thats on regular Norwegian 98octane.

The engine was tuned with an Efi Euro management and tuned by Anders Ringstad Products.

The car has also received new paint. Not the best pictures but you get the idea.

Picture of the car before the new paint.









One of the valves got bent during tuning. This is a picture from when we were changing it.









Back together again









The car with new paint, but without the engine, intercooler etc..


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

stunning, :bowdown1: 

i mailed Kakimoto about that kit just over a year ago and was told no longer available :bawling:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice engine....


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Much better colour matey (Still got that damn rear wing though )


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks very nice 

More pics!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That looks absolutely fantastic - the colour really suits it :smokin:


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

what brand make is your bonnet?







Borde`sx said:


> The engine was finnaly tuned on Monday.
> 685HP @ 1.66 Bar of boost. Thats on regular Norwegian 98octane.
> 
> The engine was tuned with an Efi Euro management and tuned by Anders Ringstad Products.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

im loving that wide body kit looks like it was standard. 

Awesome car also.


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

New pictures taken. Almost completed  
Still need to make intercooler piping and exhaust.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

loving everything except the rear wing.


----------



## Pekuman (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks a lot like Supra to me...


----------



## TuneR (Jun 2, 2006)

I like it, better in the new colour. :thumbsup: Not gone on the rear spoiler., i would have left the small one on its own. Would look better with Xenon lights as well IMHO.


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the feedbacks.
Dont think it looks like a Toyota supra :chuckle:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks better and better  I am a massive fan and very envious...


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally new pictures of the car.
Hopefully its still one of the widest skylines around 

Feedback wanted


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

it sure is wide man, gratz.. i like the double spoiler, it gives something special to the car.. but i have to ask you why haven't you put any door panels? isn't it a bit dangerous? i mean someone could get cut when not wearing a race suit or anything with long sleeves


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry to say that, but the car looks horrible to me. i know it's a lot of work, but this tuning style is vor a volkswagen or a bmw...not for a skyline.

but styles are different.... 

but congratulation for the finishment!


----------



## Borde`sx (Jul 22, 2003)

AdiNX said:


> it sure is wide man, gratz.. i like the double spoiler, it gives something special to the car.. but i have to ask you why haven't you put any door panels? isn't it a bit dangerous? i mean someone could get cut when not wearing a race suit or anything with long sleeves


This is our demo car. It will only be used at Drifting, trackdays 
The interior of the car is fully stripped, and the door panels are not 100% finished :smokin: 



joker69 said:


> sorry to say that, but the car looks horrible to me. i know it's a lot of work, but this tuning style is vor a volkswagen or a bmw...not for a skyline.
> 
> but styles are different....
> 
> but congratulation for the finishment!


Tuning style for a Wolkswagen or a BMW?
I know Kakimoto had a reason for making the aerokit.
Thanks for honest feedback


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

joker69 said:


> sorry to say that, but the car looks horrible to me. i know it's a lot of work, but this tuning style is vor a volkswagen or a bmw...not for a skyline.
> 
> but styles are different....
> 
> but congratulation for the finishment!


have to agree with this sadly.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Not the style i like,but looks like you have done your work very good,and who cares if i like it 

thumps up for good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it looks nice, just don't really like the big spoiler. :]


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*its....*

uke:


----------



## xlaosge3x (Oct 3, 2007)

nice GT-S, or is it a GTR now, who cares its still a skyline!!


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

It's a million miles away from what I would do to my own car, but as a demo of your work it's stunning.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

The rear Works Meisters are gorgeous. The bonnet catches are out of place, I think you would be better off from an aesthetic point of view with something like the Aerocatch. 
I would put a 'skin' of aluminium over the doors where the interior would go.....

The paint and graphics go well together....I would always congratulate anyone who has the courage to try something different and I think it's a big improvement from when you first had the car. :thumbsup:


----------

